# Why some women are crazy about cool men?



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd like to share a very interesting phenomenon about my own brother. He is a very cool man and all his life women were running after him. You will be surprised & wondering what the F is going on here after I told you what kind of man my brother is.

1. He is serious, doesn't like to take initiatives talking to women and he is not responsive. 

Women had to reach him, call him, sms him 10 times to get 1 response. 

He's funny & humorous only when he wanted to probably after he's drunk, he would become very funny & talktive.

2. He is very mysterous. He doesn't want women to ask what he's doing with his business, how is his work going. He will NEVER report to any woman his whereabouts, what work he's doing, who is with him now - women don't try to ask, cold ass is what they get.

(including me, his baby sister & my mother) When he's happy to tell you, he tells you. That's what my mother & me can know.

3. He's not shamed to ask money from women. He's generous when his business is going well but when he needs money, he asked from his gf. I don't want to tell you how much money his many ex-gfs had spent on him.

4. No matter how hard she tried- he won't marry.

Every girlfriend wanted to marry him, but he didn't give a shxx.
He kept women guessing and feeling insecure. Some girls, cried & called my mother, saying to my mother, after being with my brother for years & my brother dumped them because they wanted to get married. Most girls had good relationship with my mother, but no one is able to make him change.

5. He's 43 years old but still kicking. Women a lot younger than him, in their 20s, fell in love with him, attracted to him.

6. Shout to the wall! Don't try to yell!

No women can ever shout to him or yell. He would dump her right away if she tries. 

He seldom gives attention but when he gives, it makes women feel so surprised & happy. 

When he's with his friends for his own stuffs, his gf can't disturb. 

She can't even ask, "Where you go, who with, what time you come back?" 

He would ask you, "What's your problem? Any problem?" 

If she insisted her queries, he would hang up on her. He won't response more. He would disappear! 

She would find herself dumped & heart broken. If she's deeply in love, she would go to find him via his friends. They will make peace again. All the girlfriends who were able to put this up with him respecting him like hell.

7. How many girlfriends had he every made? How many wanted to marry him, a real pervert?

I humbly estimated 30 girlfriends more or less he had a relationship with, & everyone was dying to marry him. Everyone was dumped.

Don't wonder! Some women love cool men without a fxxxing reason!!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Mslonely,

Please don't be offended. 

Your brother is just a selfish *******. When he is old, he will be alone and he won't be cool. 

Watched a movie last night, the main character is just like your brother, a playboy who has no mercy and no feeling towards girls, had many girls, every girl was hurt by him, at the end, he changed because he didn't want to die alone. 

Some men think they are cool, actually they are not cool at all. 

The most I learned from this movie: When you want to play games, you pretend to care less; if you want true love, you have to care more!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Mslonely,
> 
> Please don't be offended.
> 
> ...


Once I asked him, "Why you don't want to marry your girlfriend? She seems a nice choice." He replied, as soon girls ask him for marriage, he would dump her right away!

He knows very well he's a pervert so he doesn't deserve a wife.

He doesn't want to get married. He doesn't believe a sxxx in marriage, either.

When he gets old? Don't worry! He's 43. His girlfriend is in her 20s. He lacks of money but never lacks of women. 
He's very picky on women also. Most of his gf are very pretty. I don't know why they're just dying to marry him because he's so cool & cruel?

Women love cool men. They want to get hurt by themselves knowing he's a pervert.

He did think about when he's old. He has no kids. 

But in the other hand, he also thinks, "f it! I was born lonely & I die lonely. What's the difference?" 

We would feel very happy if he's able to settle down but he has a free spirit. He enjoys relationship but not going to take any commitments. He doesn't believe in any fairy tales or true love. He would laugh if you try to convince him. He won't judge, he won't response, he would just walk away from the conversation. I had tried, so did my mom & his many girlfriends. My mom & I only got his cold ass, so you can image what they got?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Msloneny, 

Please watch out! This brother of you might want to leech you off when he is old. 

Right now he can still work and he can be cool, from what you described, I don't think he has much money for his old age. When he is old and he can't work, no money, no cool. I doubt how charming he can be when he is 60. I doubt how many women he can get when he is 60. When he has no money, he will come to you, his rich sister, be careful, live away from him!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Greenpearl, I'm not offened. My brother is a true selfish and fk-up man in my point of views of relationship. 

I just don't get why the F that all his gfs were running after such man?

You will find all kinds of women, single, pretty, young, some were divorced women with kids as well.

It's a very big mistake to fall in love with him. I feel sorry for them. My mom feel sorry for them. He's just as cool as who he is. He's not a playboy. He's just very cool. Women know he won't get married but willing to stay with him for years until they're dumped. They don't hate him. They were heart broken why my brother dumped them. They called my mother and cried to her. My mom was terribly sorry but my brother is as cool as who he is.

So it's really amazing.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Men like your brother are good at playing games, they are good at flirting, they are good at saying sweet things to make women jump to heaven. This is what we call bad guys. Women who like bad guys are usually vain women! 

A lot of women are naive and they only like to see the surface, it is those women's problem that they can't see the deep inner side of him. Smart women run away from this type of men right away. 

Nice guys are the ones we should keep and treat nicely. Bad guys are the ones we should dump right away.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Msloneny,
> 
> Please watch out! This brother of you might want to leech you off when he is old.
> 
> Right now he can still work and he can be cool, from what you described, I don't think he has much money for his old age. When he is old and he can't work, no money, no cool. I doubt how charming he can be when he is 60. I doubt how many women he can get when he is 60. When he has no money, he will come to you, his rich sister, be careful, live away from him!


When my brother is old and all the world abandon him. I won't abandon him. 

By the way, he has his own house and a nice car (No mortgages) with a running business in China.

He can fail his business because it happened countless times that he needed to borrow money from his gf, my mom and his friends.

As long as my mother has pulse, she would do her best to help him out. 

If one day he's sick & not able to stand on his feet, like my father. I would take care of him. My brother loves me & my daughter a great deal. He's a pervert to his gfs but not a pervert to his family. He's still cool at home. He doesn't talk, & he doesn't smile. He's very serious. He's only funny when he's drunk.

No man can still be cool when he's old and relies on people's care. Don't you think so?

Life is just a movie, he's his own actor in his film. He's the director as well. He never wanted others to direct the movie for him. Girls came after him. He just didn't refuse them. Girls know the rules of his games. I think he's a cool man. He knows what he wants & unwants in his life. No women can give craps to him. He has something that is really charming as a man.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> No man can still be cool when he's old and relies on people's care. Don't you think so?



If we are old and healthy, and we have money, we can still be cool. 

If we are old and sick, no matter how much money we have, we are not cool. 

If we are old, sick and with no money, we are pathetic. 

So we have to make sure that we are healthy when we are old, it's not in our control, we can only do out best. 

Our emotion affects our health a lot, that's why we have to stay peaceful and happy.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

If my brother was a great lair, then those women were all idiots. Some of them even staying with him for many years were true dumb idiots.

The amazing part is, most of them are intelligent & pretty, happy to sacrifice themselves for love. 

My brother doesn't talk shxx. He seldom talks. Women just love who he is.

I knew many people would ask what the F is going on here? 

Sad but true. Some women are crazy about cool men. My brother is just a live example presented as your eye opener.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> If we are old and healthy, and we have money, we can still be cool.
> 
> If we are old and sick, no matter how much money we have, we are not cool.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. 

In some unfortunately facts, our happiness depends on how much money we have.

Sad but true again....


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I am not surprised that many women are fooled by the kind of men like your brother. 

Those women are idiots! 

Intelligent doesn't mean wise. Book smart doesn't mean she knows how to live. Pretty face only attracts bad men.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I am not surprised that many women are fooled by the kind of men like your brother.
> 
> Those women are idiots!
> 
> Intelligent doesn't mean wise. Book smart doesn't mean she knows how to live. Pretty face only attracts bad men.


LOL I know you feel very bothered. Sorry about that!

I feel a need to share this to the bullyed nice guys & yes-men. 

Most of them have no respect from their wives. They're often yelled & belittled by their wives. Even when they yell back, their wives don't really give a da*n about it.

Not to teach people bad as my brother is really an extreme example. It's important to strike a balance and earn a fair position in the marriage because when you're not showing yourself that you're a man who deserves respect, you always swallow your pride and let her yell at you for fun, she would really treat you like a loser, vice & versa. 

No women should be bullyed, yelled & verbally abused by their men.

Respect is very important in a relationship.

*Please allow me share with you another very amazing feature about my brother.

My brother never talks shxx & he never shouts or yells at women. 

It's enough he said 1 very short sentance, women quickly respect him.

He doesn't threat, he doesn't insult, & he doesn't judge. He would look in her eyes directly and say, "Stop your behavior!" 

He would look at her until she sensed she's bugging him. Then he would walk away right away. He won't response to any furthur converstaion. He doesn't reply any sms or calls if he senses that she's insisting on her fights with him.

Women automatically respect him. Including my mom & me, we dare not to bug him. He never shouted or yelled at any women. He's born with gift in negotiations. He is cool but a very polite man actually. He doesn't talk shxx, so he also doesn't allow any woman tries to talk shxx to him. He only responses shortly, calmly & firmly when it's needed. 

That's how he handles conflicts with his gfs. When with his friends, he's very friendly, polite & generous. People actually like him very much. When they're in troubles in negotiations or settling things, they always ask him for help in the neighborhood. For example, when some teens have problems in school, he's the one being asked for help to go to talk to school & settle things down, so the students can go back to school to study safely...he helped lots of issues in town. *


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> LOL I know you feel very bothered. Sorry about that!


No, I am not bothered! We are having a very interesting conversation here!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> I feel a need to share this to the wife's yes men.
> 
> Most of them have no respect from their wives. They're often yelled & belittled by their wives.
> 
> ...


I don't like yes men. 

They lose their wives' respect because they don't dare to stand up for themselves. 

Same thing, a yes woman is not good either. When I see a woman crying that she is being bullied by her husband, but she doesn't dare to do anything, I feel sorry for her situation, but I also feel bad that she doesn't stand up for herself? Or just walk away! 

We have dignities, we shouldn't let people bully us, we have to respect ourselves first, then people will respect us!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Most players grow out of this by around 30s - such as my cousins. Most of them grew out of it by themselves (boredom, or age, or family pressure), others like me find someone else their match in the game and fall in love.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I don't like yes men.
> 
> They lose their wives' respect because they don't dare to stand up for themselves.
> 
> ...


:iagree:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

He just has to find a woman his league MsLonely, just how it works. One of my cousin sisters, who's over 30 now, found her match much later then I sure, but it happens. Before the current dude she tried to settle with someone not her league, just gave him a chance really, didn't work out. Just not a match.

As for "cool" men... it's "Cool" "Calm" "Collected" - 3 Cs in this particular game. Though in Singapore isn't 5 Cs for men? "Cash" "Credit card" "Car" "Condominium" "Certificate"! Heh


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> He just has to find a woman his league MsLonely, just how it works. One of my cousin sisters, who's over 30 now, found her match much later then I sure, but it happens. Before the current dude she tried to settle with someone not her league, just gave him a chance really, didn't work out. Just not a match.
> 
> As for "cool" men... it's "Cool" "Calm" "Collected" - 3 Cs in this particular game. Though in Singapore isn't 5 Cs for men? "Cash" "Credit card" "Car" "Condominium" "Certificate"! Heh


LOL I live in Singapore but I'm NOT singaporean. My brother & parents Never live in SG.
However, I agreed with the 5 C about SG cool men. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

He's probably just HOT!! Because that is enough!! I know a guy Ex model 6'3" blonde hair, dark dark tan, blue eyes, muscular and he is ageless......think of a taller bigger Brad Pitt. Every woman 25 and older talks about how GORGEOUS he is! Sort of a Bradley Cooper look but more of a Brad Pitt facial structure. When he walks in mouths open and people just gawk.

He is unmarried 36yrs old and has had more girlfriends than I could count. My sister in law is much the same 42 personal trainer and has been on the cover of 3 mainstream fitness magazines. She too is very much the showstopper...........

Great personality, great virtues, being funny, morals, etc all matter, but being smoking HOT well that's like the ultimate trump card.

I'm sure one day he'll snap out of it or maybe not!!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

LOL maybe girls think my brother hot. I have no comments on his look. Hahaha...maybe he's good in bed as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

He's displaying a very high level of Alpha male traits that excite and attract women. It sounds like he has zero Beta in him though.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Atholk said:


> He's displaying a very high level of Alpha male traits that excite and attract women. It sounds like he has zero Beta in him though.


I believed what you said! As for beta, I have said a few later in my response. He's very helpful in the neighborhood. Ppl seek for his help especially when teens got problems at school. He's good in negotiations. I don't know how he made it but he did help lots of teens & school issues.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Atholk said:


> He's displaying a very high level of Alpha male traits that excite and attract women. It sounds like he has zero Beta in him though.


I agree with this and because I agree with this , it is clearer to me now why I prefer alot of beta in my men/my husband. I would never put up with treatment like that. I want a "one woman" man who treats me like Gold, anything less I would not stick around for, why women willingly invite this kind of misery into their lives is insanity to me. 

I am sure he is a hot Erotic Lover & this keep em' coming back for more, but for what price ? I've seen this one too many times. Good friend has been destroyed , family ripped apart , over her X --just like this brother is described. It all started in the bedroom (or the back seat), she was hooked like a slave to his passion, despite his roving past (this one was carelss enough to marry & destroy many lives) - she has never been able to rid herself of him & the memories, blindly still holds out hope for him while she has let many a good men slip through her fingers. She will grow old and lonely -waiting on such a man as this. 


A shame.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I agree with this and because I agree with this , it is clearer to me now why I prefer alot of beta in my men/my husband. I would never put up with treatment like that. I want a "one woman" man who treats me like Gold, anything less I would not stick around for, why women willingly invite this kind of misery into their lives is insanity to me.
> 
> I am sure he is a hot Erotic Lover & this keep em' coming back for more, but for what price ? I've seen this one too many times. Good friend has been destroyed , family ripped apart , over her X --just like this brother is described. It all started in the bedroom (or the back seat), she was hooked like a slave to his passion, despite his roving past (this one was carelss enough to marry & destroy many lives) - she has never been able to rid herself of him & the memories, blindly still holds out hope for him while she has let many a good men slip through her fingers. She will grow old and lonely -waiting on such a man as this.
> 
> ...


I just found my brother matched the alpha male traits. So this kind of men truely exist.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I agree with this and because I agree with this , it is clearer to me now why I prefer alot of beta in my men/my husband. I would never put up with treatment like that. I want a "one woman" man who treats me like Gold, anything less I would not stick around for, why women willingly invite this kind of misery into their lives is insanity to me.
> 
> 
> A shame.


I don't care about all alpha men either. 

No matter how handsome he is, no matter how rich he is, I am not interested. 

Our good unattractive men give us much more security, peace, and happiness! 

Having a man who no women want to run after, the feeling is great!!!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I don't care about all alpha men either.
> 
> No matter how handsome he is, no matter how rich he is, I am not interested.
> 
> ...


I'd never choose an alph man myself. I felt sorry for those women. 
But I also don't want an yes man.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

It will come back to haunt him one of these days - I'm a firm believer of what goes around comes around.

Karma may take a while, but its a b**** when it does!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> I'd never choose an alph man myself. I felt sorry for those women.
> But I also don't want an yes men.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When the man is alpha, we can't do anything. We suffer! We bitter! 

But when we have a yes man, at least we can make him a confident man by respecting him and giving him authority. He is within our charming power!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

You just remindered me how my brother treated his gf. "I'm who I'm and I don't care you like me or not." He's very comfortable and confident with himself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

greenpearl said:


> Our good unattractive men give us much more security, peace, and happiness!
> 
> Having a man who no women want to run after, the feeling is great!!!


 Now Greenpearl, I would not go as far as saying this !!! Are you saying our Husbands's are not attractive !!?? Come on now. Your hubby will be spanking you tonight over this comment !! Yeah, I know you will like it too !! 


I know the ONLY reason my husband didnt pick up the women was his SHYNESS back in the day & his dorky glasses. They were so big, they hid his good looks. 

I learned one time that a few friends of my friends used to fantasize about him being naked in his Grocery Store Apron -how funny! One customer, a complete stranger , hit on him in the Grocery Store -wanting to bring him Jelly - he told her he didnt think his girlfriend (me) would appreciate that. Truth is, he rarely talked to women he didn't know, I swear I am the exception, he took a chance with me. So it was not like he was going to score much. 

But attractive, Yeah! He looks EXACTLY like the guy in my avatar, his hair color, Levis & all. Why I picked it!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> You just remindered me how my brother treated his gf. "I'm who I'm and I don't care you like me or not." He's very comfortable and confident with himself.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He has balls. 

This type of men, when they fall for a woman, they are going to fall badly. If she returns him the love he wants, he is lucky. If she doesn't return him the love he wants, he will never be sane again. 

There are this kind of women. Your brother haven't had the luck yet. And that woman is going to be a strong woman who knows how to play games too.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Hell, I don't know. Girls just like him... His current gf is a lot younger than him and they already stayed together for many years but, hell, they broke up for a year or 2 & got back together. After they broke, another young girl in her 20s, very pretty then became his gf for an year or two. He dumped the very pretty girl and he's available again. So his ex gf went back to him!
Hell I don't get those girls. He just doesn't lack of girls.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Now Greenpearl, I would not go as far as saying this !!! Are you saying our Husbands's are not attractive !!?? Come on now. Your hubby will be spanking you tonight over this comment !! Yeah, I know you will like it too !!


ha ha ha, I have to clarify, our husbands are handsome men, they are very attractive. For us!!! 

But they don't go out and charm other women. That's what the first "unattractive" means!  They don't cause trouble for us! We are safe!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Hell, I don't know. Girls just like him... He's current gf is a lot younger than him and they already stayed together for many years but, hell, they broke up for a year or 2 for & got back together. After they broke, another young girl in her 20s, very pretty, became his gf for an year or two. He dumped the very pretty girl and he's available again. So his ex gf went back to him!
> Hell I don't get those girls!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Young girls are usually not that charming. They are pretty, but their conversation level is low, they can't talk about much. My husband calls them pin heads.

When he finds a woman who is pretty and who can have interesting conversation, then he is going to fall.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

greenpearl said:


> ha ha ha, I have to clarify, our husbands are handsome men, they are very attractive. For us!!!


Your husband will be most happy with your clarifying this Greenpearl ! 

I have 2 single girlfriends right now that are lined up & would be fighting for my husband if I hit the dust. They make no qualms about telling me so --- he just says to me "YOU CAN'T DIE" !!!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> ha ha ha, I have to clarify, our husbands are handsome men, they are very attractive. For us!!!
> 
> But they don't go out and charm other women. That's what the first "unattractive" means!  They don't cause trouble for us! We are safe!


We are very safe. 
My brother doesn't go to flirt or charm other women. As I said, he isn't very responsive. Girls have to sms him 10 times to get 1 response.
One thing can be a factor. My brother like to dress nicely. He doesn't wear suit but he's very picky and only wears nice & expensive clothing since he's a teen. All his clothes must perfectly ironed and cared by the dry cleaning. He doesn't use washing machine for washing his clothes but only his underwears. He didn't do it on supposed. He was already like this since he's a teen.
Maybe women love nicely dressed men?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Your husband will be most happy with your clarifying this Greenpearl !
> 
> I have 2 single girlfriends right now that are lined up & would be fighting for my husband if I hit the dust. They make no qualms about telling me so --- he just says to me "YOU CAN'T DIE" !!!


Ha ha ha, you have competitors! 

I don't have female friends, so I am away from this kind of jokes! 

Kidding!

I am just happy that he doesn't cause problems for me. He is such a family man I don't need to doubt anything!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> We are very safe.
> My brother doesn't go to flirt or charm other women. As I said, he isn't very responsive. Girls have to sms him 10 times to get 1 response.
> One thing I just noticed. My brother is very nicely dressed. He doesn't wear suit though but he's very picky and only wear nice & expensive clothing since he's a teen.
> Maybe women love nicely dressed men?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Of course, I love nicely dressed men, too. 

But I won't send a men ten messages and beg him to love me. 

I have my dignity! 

I tell him, if you don't love me, I go look for other men! That's my personality. There are so many men, they all have penises, he is not the only man with a penis. And other men give me respect and attention!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Your husband will be most happy with your clarifying this Greenpearl !
> 
> I have 2 single girlfriends right now that are lined up & would be fighting for my husband if I hit the dust. They make no qualms about telling me so --- he just says to me "YOU CAN'T DIE" !!!


LOL take good care!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Of course, I love nicely dressed men, too.
> 
> But I won't send a men ten messages and beg him to love me.
> 
> ...


He won't reply you. He won't criticise nor judge you, neither.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> He won't reply you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:

Then who dumps who? 

:rofl:


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Then who dumps who?
> 
> :rofl:


You guys don't even start, where got dump?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> You guys don't even start, where got dump?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Isn't this the best way to kill time! 

Happy, joyful, and make fun of ourselves!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Isn't this the best way to kill time!
> 
> Happy, joyful, and make fun of ourselves!


LOL. My brother would kill me. Good thing is he can't read English! Hahaha! I'm so mean to make him as an example.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> I'd never choose an alph man myself. I felt sorry for those women. But I also don't want an yes man.





greenpearl said:


> I don't care about all alpha men either. No matter how handsome he is, no matter how rich he is, I am not interested.





SimplyAmorous said:


> I agree with this and because I agree with this , it is clearer to me now why I prefer alot of beta in my men/my husband. I would never put up with treatment like that.


Great examples of why I play this so-called "Alpha"/"Beta" game like two sides of the same sword to get what I want


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Great examples of why I play this so-called "Alpha"/"Beta" game like two sides of the same sword to get what I want


Ya, you're kinda alpha men but your wife is also alpha. So you are really in a challenge!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Aye, but keeping a relationship is a completely different game, some advantages I had sure, but also disadvantages - I cheated, she got destroyed, she changed, and her "alpha" traits got twisted up and she's become a manipulative, cunning, and dangerous woman.

And me... I'm heartbroken, figures...

*sigh* Not really about keeping a relationship is it? In the end, it's protecting someone you love, and I failed in that.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Aye, but keeping a relationship is a completely different game, some advantages I had sure, but also disadvantages - I cheated, she got destroyed, she changed, and her "alpha" traits got twisted up and she's become a manipulative, cunning, and dangerous woman.
> 
> And me... I'm heartbroken, figures...
> 
> *sigh* Not really about keeping a relationship is it? In the end, it's protecting someone you love, and I failed in that.


What if you do your best, taking your family to live in a better area, moving your business there, most importantly, she must quit that church thing but she only enjoys being a lucky wife, taking care of your kid, or kids, spending your money & buying things she likes for herself & kids, going on empty your ballsack but 3 times a week... Being a happy mom and a happy wife?
Life will be much different!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

That's considering if she even comes back, and not the shell that she is now, the woman that I once knew. Chances of that happening is rather slim, it's been years, no progress. Meh ne ways, off-topic sorry.

As for your brother, I wonder why in 43 years he's never met someone his match.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> That's considering if she even comes back, and not the shell that she is now, the woman that I once knew. Chances of that happening is rather slim, it's been years, no progress. Meh ne ways, off-topic sorry.
> 
> As for your brother, I wonder why in 43 years he's never met someone his match.


Can't she just follow you to lead her out of this painful area where an annoying church located, even just once, trust you and follow your leadership?
Btw, as for my brother, he doesn't want to get married because he considers himself not suitable for any marriage. He doesn't believe in any true love or fairy tales. He said he saw too much! Very few couples really have a happy marriage, so he just wants to enjoy the relationship. He has money, house, car, business, he's independent. Why would he need a handcuff? He did feel sorry that he has no kids but not so sorry that he would get married. 
This is what he thinks!
As for his gfs, pfff, as long as she can get along with my mom, I believe she's a good girl. LOL 
Why not yet found? He did and girls wanted to marry and he always chickened out and dumped them.
He told them to find a better man for marriage! Marriage is just not his thing. He has no interests handling a wife.
He thinks a girlfriend is much better than a wife. LOL does it make sense?


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

The thing is that my brother did tell me what his thoughts about marriage many years ago when I asked him why he wouldn't marry his gf. He was in a good mood to reply me and we chatted a bit.
I don't really know what's in his mind now, but I guess more or less the same. My mom has been urging him to get married. Nothing ever happens. So when I asked her about my brother and his relationship, she said she already gave up her hopes as my brother is not interested in marriage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> even just once, trust you


No, and I now strongly believe it's still because of what I did.
Ne ways...



> Btw, he doesn't want to get married because he considers himself not suitable for marriage. He doesn't believe in any true love or fairy tales. He said he saw too much! Very few couples really have a happy marriage, so he just wants to enjoy the relationship. He has money, house, car, business, he's independent. Why would he needed a handcuff? He did feel sorry that he has no kids but not so sorry that he would get married.
> This is what he thinks!
> As for his gfs, pfff, as long as she can get along with my mom, I believe she's a good girl. LOL
> Why not yet found? He did and girls wanted to marry and he always chicken out and dumped them.
> He told them to find a better man for marriage! Marriage is just not his thing. He has no interests handling a wife.


Aye but 43 years and not a decent match in sight - and when I mean match I mean MATCH; aka, he finds himself collared by one hell of a woman one day wondering "How the hell did this happen?"... 

Kinda makes me wonder too about the chances of even finding a woman like the missus again.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Good thing is that my brother wouldn't need to go through the pain of marriage, fighting, divorce and kids issues that cost lots of money and pain as many ppl must go through now...
Divorce rate is high. Staying single as a free spirit isn't a bad choice. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> No, and I now strongly believe it's still because of what I did.
> Ne ways...
> 
> 
> ...


Did you go for plan B? At least she would come to you within few hours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Plan B already in motion, but she's with her family now remember? Plan C moving ahead. Ne ways let's talk about this on my thread, not yours heh.



> Good thing is that my brother wouldn't need to go through the pain of marriage, fighting, divorce and kids issues that cost lots of money and pain as many ppl must go through now...
> Divorce rate is high. Staying single as a free spirit isn't a bad choice.


Aye, I guess he has blessed in this regard, not finding a match. To be honest a part of me always missed my fun youth since marriage as well.


----------

